# AM vs. PM POAS Question....



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

So, I'm thinking that I may be pregnant with #2. We did the BD on the 11th and (oops!) I o'ed on the 12th. In the past few days I have been feeling so hungry (for very specific things, unusal). I have also been bone tired and have been feeling strange little cramps mainly on one side (not like what I feel during ovulation). I have to pee all the time.

I ordered several of the early detection pregnancy tests from online planning to test on Christmas morning. I got really excited when they came today and I tested, but it was around 4pm. I drink a ton of water, and with dd I got BFNs the first 2 times with AM tests.

I guess I'm wondering if it is still possible for me to be pregnant. Should I test again in the AM? Tomorrow would be about 12 days PO (based only on CM).

Thanks!!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

definately still possible, it's still early. the thing about FMU testing is that your urine is more concentrated. if you are able to hold it for several hrs (like three or so) and then test, that's just as good.


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks! I guess I'm just getting anxious to find out







. I have definately been going more frequently so I'm sure I went about an hour before testing.
I will try again in the morning. I ordered 5 tests, so I can justify being compulsive about it....
Thanks again.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

It is pretty common not to get a positive until 13-14 DPO. My last pregnancy, I got the lightest imaginable + on 12 DPO and we couldn't even be sure if it was real or an evap line. The next morning, 13 DPO, 2 different brands gave me a - and a digital test gave me a +. It sounds likely to me, hope you get the BFP you're looking for!


----------



## Crunchyandsweet (Nov 8, 2006)

I always hold out for the FMU and try really hard to pee alot before I go to bed and then wait until the morning to go again for the highest level of HCG..


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

I tested with FMU on Christmas and still got a BFN. I am feeling like AF is coming so I am thinking it's not meant to be this month.

Also just went to my PCP becuase of a cold and he asked me to wait until I go back in 3 weeks to continue trying. He put me on an allergy med that I can't stay on if I get preg....so I will be on hold for now.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

Now I'm really confused....I tested again yesterday using FMU and it was another BFN. Today, I had a tiny bit of....well, I won't even call it spotting because it was more like one bright red streak after going to the bathroom. That was over 5 hours ago and not a thing since. What in the world???? I was due for AF yesterday or today but I am really stumped. Plus, I am super hungry and if I'm not pregnant I am having super PMS







.

I guess I'll just wait to see what tomorrow brings.


----------

